# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Laptop screen

## Baconbuttie

Where can I get my screen replaced and how much? Thurso

----------


## gillsbay

PixelIT beside the traffic lights at Tesco can do this, I don't know how much that will probably depend on the Laptop but would guess around £50

----------


## dx100uk

buy the screen on ebay and do it yourself
there are guides on youtube for just about every laptop there is

its easy.

dx

----------

